# My Other Litter



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Any Help with colours would be greatly appreciated :roll: i'm still learning  
i hope it's not too many pics


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

aww they are all so cute  What is the mom her fur looks different than any i have seen.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I can see the bones in 1 or 2 of their tails. Most of them look good, but maybe get your mother mouse some extra treats to help with milk production. 

Try feeding her some scrambled egg.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I am not sure of the colouring of the mum, 
what do you mean by bones? 
scrambled eggs  i have chooks so they will be very fresh :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I mean their tails are a little skinny, and you can see the ridges of the spine in a few of their tails. 
It's not bad, but you'll definitely want to give mom some good nutritious foodstuffs to keep their weight up!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think that has anything to do with diet. I think it's a trait sometimes found in runts; a thin tail with spinal segments visible through what looks like skin that is not fully developed, or developed wrong. I used to see a lot of this sort of thing when I first tried breeding satins. Likely, it's a harmful recessive.

That having been said, it doesn't hurt to tweak the diet a bit, especially for pregnant and nursing does, as that might prevent this kind of thing if it's not genetic.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will add more to her diet and loom into the tail thing


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Look, I meant look lol, damn iPhone!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It's a lovely litter, looks like some great rex and standard coats in lilac and broken lilac, as well as I see some cocoa and some yellow, both self and broken. Mom is a pointed, but is she some sort of tri? what would cause the big yellowy marking on the back?


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> It's a lovely litter, looks like some great rex and standard coats in lilac and broken lilac, as well as I see some cocoa and some yellow, both self and broken. Mom is a pointed, but is she some sort of tri? what would cause the big yellowy marking on the back?


would that be the colours we use Australia :?: 
i think the mum is gorgeous :love1 as in her colour, i'm clueless


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Very lovely babies,

What color was the sire? Looks like you have some pink eye dilutes, dove, and argente possibly, there is at least one tan.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

i will try get a pic of dad


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> would that be the colours we use Australia /quote]
> I am not sure sweetie. I think what I call Lilac the rest of the world calls DOVE. Cocoa is pink eyed brown tho, I think anywhere. Also, on the babies I thought were yellow, they could be argente but I don't see any banding or color dimension to their coats....So I am not sure....


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

what fur type is the mom? I have a 4 week old buck whose fur looks exactly like hers, only blue in color. Its driving me nuts, he is the only one like that.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The mom looks standard to me.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

IMO the mom looks like a really poor rex, though her head is a little... off. Like the head is standard and the rest of her is rex. The babies are adorable!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well. Was dad rex?


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Well. Was dad rex?


yes. dad is a rex he is a pew, unless he's considered a different colour and my eyes arnt the best


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Anubis said:


> Rhasputin said:
> 
> 
> > Well. Was dad rex?
> ...


sorry, i was thinking of a different mouse  i mistakingly left her with a few boys (i must not have sexed her properly at the time, i noticed a very fat "boy" and thought OMG, the poor thing has a huge tumors, my bad :lol so it could be anyone of them :roll:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think mom is standard, and dad was rex. Otherwise, you'd have more rexes in the litter.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I definetly wouldn't call mom standard, her coat is too ruffled looking.

Is she longhaired? I've had many texel does whos look like that when I start breeding them.

I'd also think she'd have to be a pink eye dilute if you have pink eye dilute pups and dad is PEW.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

unfortunately i am not the best with coat types/colours etc... i might have some answers when i go to my first show :gwavebw :dance


----------

